# I had a pedicure today (pics included)



## Shelley (Oct 27, 2006)

I picked out OPI- I love this color! from the 25th Anniversary Collection. I loved the color so much I ended up buying one. She put little snowflake decals on my big toes. Here are some pics...


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 27, 2006)

What a cute snowflake!


----------



## han (Oct 27, 2006)

that's so pretty


----------



## lummerz (Oct 27, 2006)

I love your snowflake * ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

Can you mail it to me ?

Thanks babe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 28, 2006)

how cute!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 28, 2006)

Cute pedi! I SO need one myself!


----------



## LilDee (Oct 28, 2006)

cute! i love snowflakes


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 28, 2006)

What a gorgeous colour and the little snowflake looks pretty


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 28, 2006)

Too cute! She did a great job!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Oct 28, 2006)

Cute!! I love getting pedicures but I am a little broke right now


----------



## katrosier (Oct 28, 2006)

ooh cute! love the snowflake.


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 28, 2006)

Cute pedi...


----------



## butterflyblue (Oct 28, 2006)

Look's adorable! I love pedicure's I get them once a month!!


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 28, 2006)

Beautiful pedicure...the snowflake is really cute!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Cute! I also have a peddy once a month.


----------



## semantje (Oct 28, 2006)

thats so cute!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 28, 2006)

i love the color &amp; the snowflake


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Oct 28, 2006)

Very nice ped!


----------



## Midgard (Oct 28, 2006)

Aww, looks great! I never had a professional pedicure!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 28, 2006)

That's cool...I love the snow flakes!


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 28, 2006)

How cute!!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I really love this polish, maroon color. She always puts designs or decals on. In the summer she usually paints flowrers but since winter is on its way



, figured the snowflakes would be cool.


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 29, 2006)

how cute! i love putting lil decors like that too!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 29, 2006)

Cute snowflake and I love the nail color.


----------



## Leony (Nov 14, 2006)

That's very pretty! I love the OPI 25th Anniversary Collection too!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 14, 2006)

So nice! When I lived in Pennsylvania I went to a nail shop that on Tuesdays had a special, a mani and pedi for $22.00 AND the pedi was a spa pedi



Boy makes me wish I lived in civilization again....


----------



## swimchick35 (Nov 16, 2006)

sooo purdy! i love the snowflakes, they are adorable!


----------



## marshall1704 (Nov 16, 2006)

Very cute!! LOVE!!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Nov 20, 2006)

It's pretty! I've never had a pedi before.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thats cute. I want a pedicure but I dont like people looking at and touching my feet.


----------



## David (Nov 21, 2006)

That color is very pretty, and the snow flake is sooo cute.


----------



## Gudzia_m (Nov 21, 2006)

nice snow! it's cool for christams.. I must have seem on christmas


----------



## angelahillary (Nov 22, 2006)

I like the snowflake. The color is nice too!


----------



## lynnda (Nov 22, 2006)

Great pedi!!


----------

